# Colt Coming Out with a Cerakoted Rail Gun



## VAMarine

Saw this on the Colt Website and had to find out more so I called Colt today.

It's not blued, it's Cerakote in what they are calling "Armorers Black"










Should be out this summer.

I think I need one.


----------



## Frank45

And it's got an ambi saftey and I take it that's a ceramic coating? Interesting, I think I'll look at this one a little closer. I like my Colt's..


----------



## dosborn

Nice! I would guess they are doing the finish in house. Wonder how long it takes for other manufacturers to follow this path. If I lived in Nevada, I would bet $1 others will offer Ceraplate to compete and try to be a step above. This is good to see either way because parkerized finishes suck IMO. I wonder if it has a tighter slide to frame fit? I imagine it would, based on my experience with a ceramic finish. 

Looks like you have more questions to answer VAMarine!!:smt082

Thanks for the heads up on what should be a great improvement to a great weapon.


----------



## cougartex

Very nice.


----------



## Spokes

I would like one in commander style and 9mm.


----------



## fudo

VAMarine said:


> Saw this on the Colt Website and had to find out more so I called Colt today.
> 
> It's not blued, it's Cerakote in what they are calling "Armorers Black"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be out this summer.
> 
> I think I need one.


Rats! I was thinking of a different kind of rail gun.


----------



## Waldo Pepper

I would love one in 10 mm to go with my old '89 DE that's for sure.


----------



## SeanB1986

I will be starting my "Sean needs one of these" foundation. all donations are welcome.:mrgreen:


----------



## Nra-Life-Member

Waldo Pepper said:


> I would love one in 10 mm to go with my old '89 DE that's for sure.


I traded my Delta Elite to Cabelas some years ago.. One big mistake on my part..


----------

